# Word of the Day: Pogonophobia



## debodun (Apr 16, 2021)

Pogonophophobia (noun) - fear of beards.

One with pogonophobia should not attend a ZZ Top concert.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> Pogonophophobia (noun) - fear of beards.
> 
> One with pogonophobia should not attend a ZZ Top concert.


... or have a photo taken with Santa Claus.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 16, 2021)

Pogonophobia would not be a fear to have if you are an Orthodox Jew. Most men in that religion have long beards.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2021)

I definitely don't have pogonophobia because I like beards but mostly on men


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 16, 2021)

Here is a phobia list.  if there is anything to be fearful of, I suspect you can find it here...

http://phobialist.com/

Have fun...

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

Those who suffer from pogonophobia need not visit the Rip Van Winkle bronze statue.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> Pogonophophobia (noun) - fear of beards.
> 
> One with pogonophobia should not attend a ZZ Top concert.


Now, Deb, is your WOTD pertain to "Pogonophophobia", or does it pertain to "Pogonophobia"?

In your opening you have an extra few letters in the word.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Those who suffer from pogonophobia need not visit the Rip Van Winkle bronze statue.


That statue IS the definition of "phobia", never mind the beard.  

He is the guy who lives under your bed at night, the stuff of Steven King.

Tony


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 17, 2021)

And I always thought that pogonophobia was a fear of pogo sticks.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 17, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> And I always thought that pogonophobia was a fear of pogo sticks.


Well, there is that...

Tony


----------

